# Home Network setup question



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been trying to set up a home network of three computers -- two running XP and one running Windows 7. The computers on XP are served via Wireless G by the 2 GHz radio on my Netgear router, while the computer running Windows 7 is served via Wireless N on the 5 GHz radio. To Date, I've not been able to get the Windows 7 computer to recognize the other computers, or even change Network name to agree with the other computers. I can't use the default network name on the Windows 7 computer, because it then sets up communications with my son's work computer - something neither he nor I want. 
Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Cholly said:


> I've been trying to set up a home network of three computers -- two running XP and one running Windows 7. The computers on XP are served via Wireless G by the 2 GHz radio on my Netgear router, while the computer running Windows 7 is served via Wireless N on the 5 GHz radio. To Date, I've not been able to get the Windows 7 computer to recognize the other computers, or even change Network name to agree with the other computers. I can't use the default network name on the Windows 7 computer, because it then sets up communications with my son's work computer - something neither he nor I want.
> Suggestions would be appreciated.


To make Windows XP and Windows 7 work together - you have to setup a "WORKGROUP", not the default Homegroup that Windows 7 wants to do. This is also presuming that all your computers are on the same home network (i.e you can ping each other). You'll also have to set the firewall on all computers to allow these connections.

You'll probably also want to setup your own "Workgroup" name - such as "Chollys home"


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

scooper said:


> To make Windows XP and Windows 7 work together - you have to setup a "WORKGROUP", not the default Homegroup that Windows 7 wants to do. This is also presuming that all your computers are on the same home network (i.e you can ping each other). You'll also have to set the firewall on all computers to allow these connections.
> 
> You'll probably also want to setup your own "Workgroup" name - such as "Chollys home"


Exactly what I've been trying to do, but so far, I've not figured out how to change the group name. I've already set up a unique group name on the computers running XP.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Cholly said:


> Exactly what I've been trying to do, but so far, I've not figured out how to change the group name. I've already set up a unique group name on the computers running XP.


My wife has Win7 Pro - 
Right click on computer, properties, Advanced System Settings, Select Computer Name Tab, put in your workgroup name.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-HK/windows-vista/Join-or-create-a-workgroup


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I've managed to set all three computers to the same group name and seem to be able to share files with no problem, although I haven't tested all three.
Interestingly, Windows explorer still has "Homegroup" listed on my Windows 7 machine, but it does also have a tab for Network, which shows all the computers on my actual work group and I can see the shared items.


----------

